# My manueli has a red sac out of his behind



## thegoliath (Mar 6, 2008)

Help guys ... two hours ago I found my manueli with this red sac coming out from his "ass".
3 days ago was the last time I fed him with chicken.
What can it be?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Did the chicken have bone in it by chance?


----------



## thegoliath (Mar 6, 2008)

no bone ...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thegoliath said:


> no bone ...


No clue then









Sorry I have never seen this before-
Hopefully other's have and will chime in pretty soon to try and help ya out...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It looks like it might be a prolapse of the digestive tract...can be caused by parasites, constipation, and/or genetic predisposition. If it is constipation, it is probably from the chicken (another reason not to feed mammalian meat). Keep an eye on it, keep the water extra clean, and it might go back in on its own. If it is constipation, try to feed your p some peas or hide them in its food.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck...Prolapsed digestive tract is not a good thing...What kind of chicken? Just slices of chicken breast?

I never have fed Chicken before and wouldnt.

How is the P acting? Is it behaving normal?

Good luck!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thats a shame thats a beautiful manny otherwise. I would just try and keep the water clean incase it is his digestive track which would be really sensitive to bad water.

Stuff some peas or spirulina bits in its food if you want to try and get more fibre in its diet if thats the problem.


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

rectal prolapse. it'd be best to keep water params optimal..and not touch the gut. watch out for signs of infection (discoloration, erosions).


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## thegoliath (Mar 6, 2008)

hey guys fortunately the manny yesterday and today feels a lot better than a couple days ago, the red sac disappeard. It was a digestive tract that came out of his behind and it was the only symptom I could see, there weren't signs of infection or anything else wrong with him (eyes and fins ok ...). I just increased the temperature a bit, ossigenator 24hours a day and kept the water cleaned without feeding him. I really hope he will completely heal as soon as possile. Here a couple picture taken a few hours ago ..


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very cool. i thought from the pics that it might be something fatal as i had never seen that before.


----------



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

I had a lizard that had what looked identical and it was a prolapse and I had to take it in to a vet and have surgery done on it. Don't know, but I think you are pretty lucky that it went away on its own.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I've never seen that before. Did it fall off or did it retract back inside ???


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I've heard of that but not in fish.
I was pretty sure it was not going to recover.
What the heck could have caused it though is what gets me.
Besides heavy stress and constipation???

Glad to see it worked out.

Maybe it would be best to try to feed it some greens or other soft fibrous foods? My spilo ate green beans and peas. Only for a short while though

No expert just a thought.


----------



## thegoliath (Mar 6, 2008)

it retract back inside.
Tomorrow I will try to give him a little shrimp...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I would deff try some better foods then chicken. We just had a horse do this to us. Called the vet and he said it was a hemoriod. LOL.. Thing was as big as a apple!!!!!! We put some Preparation H on it and it went away. Pretty nasty stuff!!!


----------

